# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  DREAM RECAL:works EVERY time.

## hootman

I don't know if its like this for everyone but when i wake up i just can't seem to remember my dreams. i get my sub-consious working on remembering it, and when someone says a key word or just a word that happend in my dream, (EX: I dreaming about swimming and someone talks about water or a swim team) i remember my dream instantly! So i made a file on my computar of a list of a page of singal words that were the most random i could think about. i read them when i wake up and when one of the words match up to what happend in my dream, then i remember them! I remember 4-8 dreams every day!

----------


## CrimsonWolf

Yup, a good idea. I run over an imaginary checklist in my head when I wake up for the same effect.

----------


## S4ndm4n

If I can just remember the last place I was before I wake up, I can pretty much remember the full dream. For example if the last place I can remember being was on a beach, I would just go backwards from there like "How did I get there?" and so on and so on

----------


## Clairity

> So i made a file on my computar of a list of a page of singal words that were the most random i could think about. i read them when i wake up and when one of the words match up to what happend in my dream, then i remember them! I remember 4-8 dreams every day!



That's an approach I'd never heard of before.. thanks for sharing!  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Triggered recall, it's a fun thing.  Another way to bring back dreams is to lay perfectly still and close your eyes immediately after waking up.  It'll kick your dream memory back on and you'll get it back in even greater detail than your method.

----------


## pj

It seems like it would be really useful to go through my dream journal and just pick out a bunch of key words to make a list like yours.  That would be extremely targeted, plus it would help me keep dreamsigns in mind.

I like this.  Thank you!

----------


## Lunalight

That is a fantastic idea.  I am so doing that now, especially since I can look in my DJ and find common themes and keywords.

----------


## Falsn

Thats interesting. I probably should do that sometime soon.

----------


## Barns

Hmmn. Good idea there.

----------


## adraw

More investigation required, but this seems to be really promissing. Hey people. Tell your results with this approach. Thic could become an interesting topic.

----------


## Abra

"Ah! Shrimp-flavored ramen! I remember now!"

Seriously. Some strange items can act as recall triggers!

I'd start out by listing stuff you've seen or done recently (say, an appealing commercial you saw).

----------


## SevenAdelies

Wow! I am going to make one of those lists right now.

That really is a great idea, nice thinking!

----------


## Desert Claw

maybe I could take a copy of that list from you!  :tongue2: 
well its a pretty good idea

----------


## Dreams Rock

Sounds like a great idea! Problem is, do you remember the whole entire dream? It seems like with this method you only remember a few fragments of it that were triggered by the word.

----------


## WaterSquirrel

i should try this. I only remember about a dream a week right now...

----------


## RockNRoller123

similar situation, except I made a thread and told it more detailed. Isn't it trippy?

----------


## jsrnash12

Wana post the list you use, ill give it a go.  Couldnt hurt  :smiley:

----------


## mez

this is definately a good idea. I will try it and let you know the results. Current recall averages at 3 dreams per night. The best i've ever had is 9. 

Something I do when Im recalling dreams and I blank I just say to myself "I am remembering now" and it always works.

----------


## Barefooted Student

I believe the list has to be personal, customized to your personal keywords. I for one intend on trying this technique, its like a brain database, you search a keyword and receive the dream. I like it, good work.

----------


## 27

I think I'm going to try this now that my recall is up. Thanks for the idea!

----------


## yelizaveta

This sounds really interesting, and the keyword triggered remembrance works by chance for me a lot.  For example i remembered a dream about a pickle-jars-filled-with-beer-and-pickles food fight after someone mentioned pickles later that morning.

----------


## aceboy

i happens to me so much, a key word triggers a dream one time it triggered a lucid i had(i was sooo mad at myself for forgetting it) just think i could be losing LD's to bad recall GRAAAAH it drives me insane.





> maybe I could take a copy of that list from you! 
> well its a pretty good idea



yea i copy of the list would be great!

----------


## Alexio

This sounds like a nifty idea... I will definitely try this.

----------


## Comoquiendice

I like that you brought up the possiblity of things "seen." For some reason, In my dreams I'm very visual--i pay great attention to detail. Whenever I forget a dream, it is usually something i see that can bring it back to me--i transfer this approach to my dream journal by describing sometimes in painstaking detail, the last object or scene or creature i remember seeing--and then all of it comes back and helps my dream recall ten fold. 

It has helped in building my ability to recall and to retain many details.

Just wanted to throw it out there in case it helps someone else. = )

----------


## Noobody

Nice idea.
I think, that for my case, pictures are more likely to trigger then words. but i will definatly make a word list  ::D:

----------


## Conquer

A copy of the list would be great  :smiley:

----------


## sourcejedi

Neat idea.  Like CrimsonWolf, I have a personal mental checklist I use for dream recall but it's really short.

----------


## Träumer

Great idea! Sometimes I've huge problems recalling my dreams so I'll give this a trial!

----------


## shotbirds

Some times I can't remember my dreams at all. But I took this method into some consideration and used it a bit. I ran through some words/names that usually appear in my dream and when that certain word relates to a dream I get this feeling in my gut/chest, it's weird, like 'telling' its something i dreamed about.

----------


## hootman

The way I made this list, was I wrote down my dream in my DJ. After reading through it a few times I wrote down the main nouns (ex: if you are playing basketball in your dream you would write basketball, hoop, game etc.) I hope this has helped some people even if its only one person. 

 ::banana::

----------


## icebird3

I tried this but altered it a little bit. I decided yesterday to write down everything I did during the day in a journal. And then I wrote a list of keywords from that day before I went to sleep including right before I feel asleep. I then woke up and read some of the words, and a few of them brought back some really early dreams of mine.
For instance, on Saturday I was watching a basketball game, so that was one of my keywords. When I woke up and finished writing down all the dreams I could remember, I read "basketball game" and instantly remembered I had had some dream about being in an arena watching a basketball game court-side and listening to commentary through some black headphones.

I'm not sure if this will always work -- seems more or less like a trial and error, but it was great to trigger a dream that I didn't remember at all upon waking up.

----------


## Feintingfox

It would be best to make your own personalized list but I'm also interested in seeing a list someone else has already made.

----------


## Überschall

I've noticed it to work for me when I hear, read, or think about some keyword I might suddenly remember dream-fragments or sometimes whole dreams, it happens to me almost every day. This technique of a long list I never tried, but I sure will. It's a great idea.

----------


## hootman

> I tried this but altered it a little bit. I decided yesterday to write down everything I did during the day in a journal. And then I wrote a list of keywords from that day before I went to sleep including right before I feel asleep. I then woke up and read some of the words, and a few of them brought back some really early dreams of mine.
> For instance, on Saturday I was watching a basketball game, so that was one of my keywords. When I woke up and finished writing down all the dreams I could remember, I read "basketball game" and instantly remembered I had had some dream about being in an arena watching a basketball game court-side and listening to commentary through some black headphones.
> 
> I'm not sure if this will always work -- seems more or less like a trial and error, but it was great to trigger a dream that I didn't remember at all upon waking up.



Sounds like a good idea...I may try it. Also for people P.Ming me I hand wrote down the list so i cant send it to you, sorry. :Sad:  If you are having toble with recall try just writing down a little bit. It may not be your thing but I went from having horrible recall to great/perfect.

----------


## Venomblood

This might be of use, just a link I found when searching.

http://members.optusnet.com.au/charl...ndom_words.htm

----------


## Holiace

The most funny thing that happened to me when I did this(like a few days ago) was that when I woke up i didn't really remember alot. Then they started to talk about some hot chick on the radio and then I remembered what I had been dreaming  :tongue2:

----------


## Through the Looking Glass

That's genius! 8 dreams is an f***ing lot for one night.

----------


## Rgb525

Have any of you guys had trouble with identifying dreamsigns??

I am, but maybe because my dream journal is a week old :wink2: 

How long before you can identify them?

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Have any of you guys had trouble with identifying dreamsigns??
> 
> I am, but maybe because my dream journal is a week old
> 
> How long before you can identify them?



Is your DJ online? If so, link me to it.  ::D: 

Other than that, a guess would be about, the point were you start thinking _"Quite like this journal"_.

----------


## Idolfan

Thats a great idea!

----------


## The Cusp

That is a really good idea.  But instead of random, I'm going to have a list of words that I usually dream about.

----------


## 27

I'm planning on going through my dream journal and picking out words to make a list.

----------


## Hercuflea

> I don't know if its like this for everyone but when i wake up i just can't seem to remember my dreams. i get my sub-consious working on remembering it, and when someone says a key word or just a word that happend in my dream, (EX: I dreaming about swimming and someone talks about water or a swim team) i remember my dream instantly! So i made a file on my computar of a list of a page of singal words that were the most random i could think about. i read them when i wake up and when one of the words match up to what happend in my dream, then i remember them! I remember 4-8 dreams every day!



can you upload the file?

----------


## bcomp

that's an interesting idea...

like what kind of words? just random ones? and random pictures for the picture idea? 

and it would be useless if none of the words were relevant eh?

----------


## Keitorin

I'm making my own list. I seem to trigger better with pictures, but I may as well try this.

I wonder if the words should be general or specific? I don't want a huge list that'll take an hour to go through, which by then I'll be too tired to care if one of them triggers recall...

For example: if I dreamed about salt, should I put down "salt" or "food"? If I dreamed of a character from a book saying something, should I write down the book's name, just "book", etc...

I'll probably try both general and some specific terms and see which, if any, trigger recall.

*Here is my list so far taken from dreams I've had:*

Anime
Manga
Inuyasha
Death Note
Movie
Salt
Food
Sex
Masturbation
Book
Cat
Riley
Family (dad, mom, R, M)
Animals
Japanese
Dream Views (DV)
Ocean
Beach
Space

See why you need to personalize it to your own dreams?  ::D:

----------


## Keitorin

Okay, nothing so far. As I thought, I'm more likely to be triggered visually or in a natural situation (such as someone talking about the ocean when I dreamt of the ocean the night before).

----------


## Denny22

Just thought but what about a video full of random images? Surely the visuals might trigger hidden recall?

 :smiley:

----------


## Keitorin

> Just thought but what about a video full of random images? Surely the visuals might trigger hidden recall?



Now that's a thought. *giggle* And it would provide amusement in certain cases.  ::D: 

I'll work on it.

And you know, it's a good way to narrow it down! Instead of just one word that could be any situation, I can use a picture that reminds me of a dream I had once, so it's more familiar and likely to trigger something. *already taking notes*

*P.S:* Thanks!

----------


## Denny22

You're very welcome  :smiley:  And if you every upload it to, say, youtube, drop a link  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

Oh good idea, tough it wouldn't work for me... I see really weird things in dreams that I would need a really, really, really big list.

----------

